# I nominate Manny Ramirez for Official RIU Greeter



## Seamaiden (Aug 6, 2008)

The thread title says it all (as ever). Anyone ever read Manny's posts? I rarely see a person post in Introduce Yourself and NOT see Manny right there, giving them a right friendly greeting. 

Mr. Rollitup and the powers that be, I humbly suggest that he be given an official title, because no one is as diligent as he when it comes to just sayin' High. 

Oh, and maybe give him a big, tricked out name tag.


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 6, 2008)

I second this, I always welcome newcomers but find myself in second place everytime behind Manny! Manny for meet and greet head of RIU.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 6, 2008)

Do we have enough to place a motion? Anyone else?


----------



## Barrelhse (Aug 6, 2008)

He just got traded to the Dodgers.


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Aug 6, 2008)

I agree,give him a fancy name tag  "The Greeter"


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 6, 2008)

yea, he's very persistent....


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 6, 2008)

haha i was thinking that he greets everyone too the other day. that manny ramirez is a helluva guy.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 6, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> yea, he's very persistent....


And CONsistent. That's important.  Always got a howdy.

What sayeth Manny? Do you think he even goes into any other forums? I always use that New Posts link, I wanna see what's up, even if it's not necessarily a forum I will get immediate use from. Not everyone does that, though.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 6, 2008)

I agree, way to go Manny.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 6, 2008)

Yay! We've got one mod's vote for Manny!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 6, 2008)

I'll vote for him.He always gives rep out as well.Just to be nice.


----------



## potroast (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, it would be a nice gesture, I guess, but it's a moot point...


he just got traded to the dodgers.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 7, 2008)

Naw, come on, man, you know who I'm talking about. Not _that_ Manny Ramirez (there are probably hell of Manny Ramirezes out there now that I think about it), OUR Manny. 

Sorry, I've had three glasses of wine tonight, and I'm a little lit. Let's give him a big tricked out name tag or somethin'. He's on the ball, he greets like nobody's business, right there, almost every time. Makes even the assholes feel welcome (don't hold that against him).


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 12, 2008)

lmao this rocks! i know what you are talking about and Manny has my vote!! Where are ya, Manny?


----------



## Wordz (Aug 12, 2008)

haha ya'll don't want me greeting any of the new people.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 12, 2008)

Wordz said:


> haha ya'll don't want me greeting any of the new people.


Yeah, not with all that fuckin' melted cheese all over your sizzle chest.


----------



## cannabitch (Aug 12, 2008)

Wordz said:


> haha ya'll don't want me greeting any of the new people.


lmfao..how would you greet them?


----------



## Wordz (Aug 12, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Yeah, not with all that fuckin' melted cheese all over your sizzle chest.


well I've cut down on doing it though. It used to be an everyday thing but now I'm down to once twice maybe three times a week. The judge told me just to do it inside my own house and there won't be anymore problems.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 12, 2008)

BWAAAA HAA HA HA HA HA HA HAAA!!!! Manny'd have your back, I know it.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 13, 2008)

I must admit that I always seen manny greeting at the door!! Lets get him the a greeters jacket like at wallmart only with riu on it!~


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 13, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I must admit that I always seen manny greeting at the door!! Lets get him the a greeters jacket like at wallmart only with riu on it!~


I agree, but lets treat him better than Walmart treats their folks.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 13, 2008)

Ok. Jacket, tricked out name tag, it's all good. But, where be Manny?

Maybe someone should start a thread in "Introduce yourself" so he can find it.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 13, 2008)

lol I think that may be the only threads he watches!!


----------



## Wordz (Aug 13, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I must admit that I always seen manny greeting at the door!! Lets get him the a greeters jacket like at wallmart only with riu on it!~



go fuck yourself go fuck yourself go fuck yourself<---- that's how dick cheney greets people at wal-mart


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 13, 2008)

manny rock's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 13, 2008)

Wordz said:


> go fuck yourself go fuck yourself go fuck yourself<---- that's how dick cheney greets people at wal-mart


Shit! That's how medicinemange greets people in the politics forum!  LMFAO!!!


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Aug 14, 2008)

.....the Greeter.....sweet


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 14, 2008)

I think that's the most I've ever seen you write.


Manny Ramirez said:


> .....the Greeter.....sweet


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 14, 2008)

Manny Ramirez said:


> .....the Greeter.....sweet


You've earned it. Official Greeter.


----------



## Chewwy1234 (Aug 14, 2008)

Wheres the fancy name tag?


----------



## potroast (Aug 14, 2008)

But you are going to have to change uniforms.


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Aug 14, 2008)

Manny being Manny


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi manny, welcome to the manny welcome thread


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 14, 2008)

The Official Manny Thread.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 14, 2008)

Manny Ramirez said:


> .....the Greeter.....sweet





Manny Ramirez said:


> Manny being Manny


_*MANNY.....*_


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 14, 2008)

I vote manny for doorman too... yep..


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 14, 2008)

*Hey RIU...seriously..give Manny the medal that you stole from fdd...... or something.... really.. manny manny manny manny manny manny manny manny 
manny manny manny manny manny manny manny ....who.... manny manny manny manny manny.. hint hint...
*


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey, I put in good tags, don't I?


----------



## GarryFroker (Aug 14, 2008)

Manny....you are the MAN!!


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 14, 2008)

How about an Official Manual on Manuel?


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 15, 2008)

manny 
manny 
manny 
manny 
manny 
manny 
manny 
manny 
manny ya ya yeah!


----------

